# Piranha Paranoia in China...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's an older article (jan. 2002), so some of you might have read it already, but I thought it was to cool to share it anyways...



> Invasive Species Threat Calls For Piranha Extermination in China
> January 2002
> 
> China has issued a ban and order the killing of all piranha fish (Serrasalmus Nattereri) in China, fearing disastrous consequences if the flesh-eating fish escaped into the country's waterways and became part of the local ecosystem. Piranhas, native to Brazil's Amazon region, have been brought to China as pets, but they are now being considered dangerous invasive species by the Chinese government.
> ...


Source: Smithsonian National Zoological Park website.

Whacky Chinese...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow i did not no that . thats one hefty fine 6000







thanks judazzz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> wow i did not no that . thats one hefty fine 6000


 Relax man: the only time you need to be worried is when you want to make a trip to Beijing, and decide to take your fish with you...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > wow i did not no that . thats one hefty fine 6000
> ...


 well there goes my plans for next weekend!!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

god...if i lived in China I'd be in deep sh*t


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thats crazy, i had not heard about that









thanks for the info Judazzz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dude thats a crazy article....i guess piranha paranoia isnt just localized to the US.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

600 p's killed???? f*ck that, they should just ship them over here to us.....we will take them.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Somebody call Rumsfeld. Looks like we have a secret weapon


----------



## pironya (Mar 28, 2003)

p's are not exactly respected here in india.atleast they are not banned


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I found this...

Two officials dump flesh-eating piranha fish, also known as man-eating fish, into a cistern containing sodium hypochlorite to kill them in Beijing Aquarium Dec. 25, 2002. China has banned breeding of the fish for fear of disastrous consequences if they escape to the country's water systems. (Xinhua)


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

it's sad, 
this people keep wife in a chair for life, and kill poor rbp who haven't nothing do.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I found this...
> 
> Two officials dump flesh-eating piranha fish, also known as man-eating fish, into a cistern containing sodium hypochlorite to kill them in Beijing Aquarium Dec. 25, 2002. China has banned breeding of the fish for fear of disastrous consequences if they escape to the country's water systems. (Xinhua)


 very sad







.... :sad:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that makes me f#*%n sick!


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

If they even killed the sterilized ones in the Beijing Aquarium then yes, that is indeed paranoia.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Arent there starving people in China?


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

maybe they ate them
these people eat everything


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Why kill them, why not sell them to america?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

stupid ignorant commies


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That pic show the real killers!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

China


----------

